# Roamio Basic 3TB upgrade only has 2TB usable



## rick_adams (Dec 19, 2004)

I have a new Roamio Basic. I initialized it with no problem with the original drive. I them removed the original drive and replaced it with a WD AV-GP 3TB drive. Again it initialized fine and showed 477 usable HD hours. Everything seemed fine.

I started loading it with saved videos from another TiVo via pyTivo.

Everything looked fine until I noticed that after a while, no matter how many videos I transferred, I could never store more more than about 59% of the drive (which I presume is 2TB)

The oldest video is deleted without warning. (None of the videos are eligible for deletion. All "blue dot") It appears that some of the software thinks its a 3TB disk and some a 2TB disk.

I've rebooted, tried kick starting 57, 58, 67 and 54, tried transferring files from another TiVo Roamio instead of pyTivo. Nothing seems to get me past the 2TB mark.


System Information currently shows:

Software Version: 20.4.6a.RC1-USA-6-846-INIT
Recording Capacity up to 477 HD Hours
Free Disk space: up to 192 HD Hours

Possibly, but unlikely relevant: I have not yet installed the cable cards.

I've upgraded 2 Series 3 and 2 HD to larger drives the "hard way". I was looking forward to this new and improved "just drop in a new drive" upgrade.

I also have an unmodified Roamio Pro and Premier XL4 and a couple of minis.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

If you have a PC, you could check that the drive is the right sector count and that it was formatted correctly.

Also since 20.4.7 is out, you might wait for that and start over with the drive blanked.


----------



## rick_adams (Dec 19, 2004)

Thank you for your thoughts. The disk was indeed fine.

I figured it out last night and was about to post my answer.

I finally decided that I had nothing to lose, so I tried kickstart 50, which is listed as "wipe db". I could find no other references to what it did, so was reluctant to try it, but since my alternative was to wipe the disk and start over, I had nothing to lose.

kickstart 50 initializes several of the databases, but stops short of a guided setup.

It DID fix my problem. The disk was indeed full and whatever counter thought it was not full was reset by the process. Immediately after the kickstart 50, I was at 477 HD Capacity and Free disk space of zero. Things now work as expected (delete, transfer, etc)

i don't know what caused the problem, but this fixed it.

Side effects noticed with running kickstart 50:

all of the programs on the disk changed from blue or yellow dot to green dot (keep until I delete) Strange.

all of the channels I had unchecked on the Channel list as do not receive were changed back to checked (receive)

The program guide vanished. In fact, the first thing on reboot was a request to contact TiVo and reload the program guide. I'm not sure what was reloaded, but it went MUCH faster than a typical full load of the program guide.

So don't fear kickstart 50. It might help and if it doesnt, it doesn't seem to do any damage


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Has anybody been told by a TiVo CSR to ever use any Kickstart code(s) when they report a problem, I never heard of TiVo telling anybody to use the codes, so I wonder why they even have them.


----------

